# Different Color Laces



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Open your browser to Google.
Click the Shopping link...tab...thing.
Type in "snowboard boot laces".
Steal someone's credit card (not mine).
Enjoy.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Don't forget to tuck your pants into your boots


----------



## Presto (Dec 29, 2010)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> Don't forget to tuck your pants into your boots


I hope you are not serious. Dont do this. you will look like a tard.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Presto said:


> I hope you are not serious. Dont do this. you will look like a tard.


Don't listen to him, I bet he doesnt even wear a bandana around his leg.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Presto said:


> I hope you are not serious. Dont do this. you will look like a tard.


no. ya suppose to tuck in. otherwise snow gonna git in. numbnuts


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> no. ya suppose to tuck in. otherwise snow gonna git in. numbnuts


So that's why my boots are always full of snow...

You're supposed to wear a HUGE t-shirt over all your gear. And let it get soaking wet.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

StarCommand said:


> So that's why my boots are always full of snow...
> 
> You're supposed to wear a HUGE t-shirt over all your gear. And let it get soaking wet.


that how ya do it.

and to the op, why can;t you just use regular beefy laces. i don;t see why it has to be specifically for snowboarding. or ya can jus paint em with paint.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

DaKine Oval Snowboard Boot Laces | SEIsports.com

Forum Snowboard Boot Long Laces White Lime or Pink, Boots

Burton TNT Bomber Boot Laces - Snowboard Shop > Snow Accessories > Boot Accessories

Snowboard Boot Laces


there ya go knuckedragger


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> DaKine Oval Snowboard Boot Laces | SEIsports.com
> 
> Forum Snowboard Boot Long Laces White Lime or Pink, Boots
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL (Thats laughing out loud out loud out loud).


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

StarCommand said:


> LOLOLOL (Thats laughing out loud out loud out loud).


I like the lime green one. it look real nice.


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> I like the lime green one. it look real nice.


Hot, but lime green would clash with my minty green boots and my lime green pants...WAIT! OH NOES! MY PANTS CLASH WITH MY BOOTS! Now I have to burn my pants, or my boots... or both. CRAP! AHHHH!! MELTDOWN!!! I'll never be able to ride like Shaun White if I don't match!


----------



## Presto (Dec 29, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> no. ya suppose to tuck in. otherwise snow gonna git in. numbnuts


Alright. Ill be sure to look like this next time i board.






Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Presto said:


> Alright. Ill be sure to look like this next time i board.
> View attachment 4804
> Thanks for the advice.


i dunno why ya gotta post a pic of it. yes, thats how you tuck it in need it if ya needed the confirmation.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

just wear cut offs youll be fine


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Presto said:


> I hope you are not serious. Dont do this. you will look like a tard.


but on the other hand all girls on a slope will see nice, bright laces on the OP's boots


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

hahaha I'm glad I can entertain you fellas, hahaha and thanks for the links, I'll post some pics once I get my pink/yellow laces ... 

in the mean time, here's a picture from yesterday of me and my gf.... beautiful day ...


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

See guys he wants the laces to match the bindings to match the jacket to match the face mask...lol

Come on guys this guys style gives him so much steeze, and his swagga is through the roof.

Get longer pants, no one will see your laces.

P.S. Your hat and goggles don't match the rest of your style. Get your game up


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

509Trevor said:


> See guys he wants the laces to match the bindings to match the jacket to match the face mask...lol
> 
> Come on guys this guys style gives him so much steeze, and his swagga is through the roof.
> 
> ...



I'm working on it man, give me some slack I'm trying hard to impress the ladies with my swaggga..

But again sliding down the mountain on my ass, ipod in the ear, no better feeling... Listening to Kanye spit.... 

There'll always be haters, that's the way it is
Hater ****** marry hater bitches and have hater kids
But they're gonna have to take my life 'fore they take my drive'

Hahaha have a good one brother...


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Kanye is the worst.

Just sayin'.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

get sum longer pants foo.:thumbsdown: dat aint even coo' doo'


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

haha.. I've got old pictures on this board.. for some reason when I was buying gear.. nothing matched at all.. so I still gap and chode around the hill... and I don't give a fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

One of these should be perfect for you:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> One of these should be perfect for you:


nice but too thin.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

^ what he said ... good try tho ..


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Addison said:


> Put a shoe in front of you with the toe facing away from you. Starting from the two frontmost opposite facing holes, insert each end of the shoelace from the inside. Make sure both sides of the remaining laces are equal.
> 
> thanks
> 
> [url="www.beubag.com/gucci-handbags.html]fake gucci handbags,replica gucci handbags[/url]


hahahahahahah god this fukr is funny. spamming taken to the next level


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> hahahahahahah god this fukr is funny. spamming taken to the next level



hahaha lol was reading it and was like wtf ... haha evolution of spam...


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

also the name must have required lots of thinking... 'add is on' LOL


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I said I'll post a pic once done ... now me a gf match... her idea on that one ... 










let the hate begin ...  hahaha


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

cough whipped cough


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn.... well at least they're not in matching bright green snowsuits....


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

AIRider said:


> I said I'll post a pic once done ... now me a gf match... her idea on that one ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This dude better watch out for the falling giant Milwaukee's Beast Can...
Why would you ever let that $#!? go down...stand up for yourself bro.:thumbsdown: 



AIRider said:


> hahaha I'm glad I can entertain you fellas, hahaha and thanks for the links, I'll post some pics once I get my pink/yellow laces ...
> 
> in the mean time, here's a picture from yesterday of me and my gf.... beautiful day ...


WTF are those bindings on that sick ass board? You and your girl should swap pants too.:cheeky4: I must say, after seeing your gear choices it makes me reconsider my liking of that LIB


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Hahaha

Lib skunk ape
Forum faction bindings
Jamie Lynn Vans Boots
DC jacket
Burt pants
And just got a new helmet the other day... Picture comming... 
The laces are my idea, she just wanted them on her boots as well... Glad you guys like all this 

Hahahah


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

hpfunk said:


> This dude better watch out for the falling giant Milwaukee's Beast Can...
> Why would you ever let that $#!? go down...stand up for yourself bro.:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


shhh...his mom dressed him


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

oh my goodness


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

and here's the new bucket ... 










ohh my goodness is right hahaha haha 

I got more colours than a christmas tree, but me don't give a fuk... lol ...


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

This is next step for you. 
See a french guy i saw last week in Alpes.


----------

